# Chirping caused by cold temp?



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

So, I got up this morning, and went into my living room to get on my computer. Not too long ago, I heard chirping coming from Rose and Doctor's cage, and it was lasting quite a while.

I went over, and found out Doctor was sitting in the cage, outside of their nest, chirping on and off. I took her and Rose out, put them in their bonding pouch and tucked it into my robe - and have yet to put them back. So far, the clcking has seemingly stopped since then, slowly.

I know the house is slightly cold, since we are having some temperature flunctuation issues, so I'm wondering if Doctor was just bothered by the temp, or if it could have been something else bothering her? She isn't gunky, her coat is smooth and shiny as usual, and she's active and alert - as I speak, both her and Rose are staring at me from inside the pouch.

edit: Also, both of them were warm to the touch, and still are.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

It could definitely be temperature-related. Keep a close eye on it. You can give them some luke warm chamomile tea, maybe with a bit of dextrose in it. Just don't leave it in with them for more than a few hours.


----------



## MaidenMouse (Oct 5, 2013)

I actually just got back from the store with the tea...I made it up and put it in their bottles, so hopefully in a few hours when I go and clean them out and put fresh water in them again, both sets of mice would have had some of the tea - and I am also thinking of moving the tank, since I think part of the problem is it's against the wall that is almost nothing but windows. That was fine for earlier in the year, but now that it's getting nippy, it might be time to move them.


----------

